# Feeding wild birds.



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thought I'd make a thread for my videos of feeding the birds that visit my backyard. But then thought rather than just make a "Feeding UK birds" etcetera I'd make a thread for EVERYONE to post their videos/pics up of the wild birds they feed. 

https://youtu.be/yoVP7Hv1fsg

https://youtu.be/7u3eqPVSI7s


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Where did you get your feeder?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Demonique said:


> Where did you get your feeder?


Amazon.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

We get loads of different types in our main garden .. sparrows have made a comeback thankfully , doves and/or pigeons, blackbirds , magpies, starlings ,all manner of tits that I can’t identify sadly even a flamin sparrow hawk patrols the area .
My favourites are Wrens with Robins a close second.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> We get loads of different types in our main garden .. sparrows have made a comeback thankfully , doves and/or pigeons, blackbirds , magpies, starlings ,all manner of tits that I can’t identify sadly even a flamin sparrow hawk patrols the area .
> My favourites are Wrens with Robins a close second.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My mum has a big back garden and gets loads of different birds.


----------

